# Getting more variety in beans and rice



## Mr_Dove (Aug 3, 2009)

My family likes to eat beans and rice.  We switch up the colors of the beans a bit.  Mostly black, red and pinto.  The end result almost always tastes about the same though.

How to I go about sprucing up the tastes and flavor of recipes based primarily on beans and rice?  I need more recipes!

I usually add salt, pepper, garlic and onion to the beans.  About 75% of the time I'll add either chicken or pork pieces.  We still want beans and rice but we want more flavors.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

Beans and rice are found in many cultures. vary the spices, herbs to vary the flavors. Try some of these sites:
international beans and rice recipes - Google Search


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 3, 2009)

Dove,
Where are you located (just approx is fine)? Small town, big city, suburbs?


----------



## Mr_Dove (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm close enough to downtown Denver.


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr_Dove said:


> The end result almost always tastes about the same though.





Mr_Dove said:


> I usually add salt, pepper, garlic and onion to the beans.  About 75% of the time I'll add either chicken or pork pieces.



If you are adding the same meats and spices to the beans then of course they will always taste about the same. Try using different spices.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 3, 2009)

Denver has a large Mexican population. Find a Mexican/ethnic grocery store and look for Goya spice blends. They come in small packets about the size of Ramen noodle flavor packets. Sold in a various sizes (12 packs, 24 packs...) They are the bomb for dressing up bean and rice dishes. They also come in a nice variety.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 3, 2009)

For Mexican flavors, Ill use chili powder, cumin, coriander leaves...
For Indian flavors, try Basmati rice, lentils,turmeric,cumin, curry poweder, cardemom
For CHinese flavors do  stir fry using day old rice, soy sauce, garlic, peas, bean sprouts...other veggies

these are just a few off he top of my head


----------



## Scotch (Aug 3, 2009)

Here are a few we like. Some don't call for rice, but you can either serve them over rice or put a scoop in the bowl with the beans.

*[FONT=&quot]RED BEANS & RICE[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]1 pound dried red beans[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons olive oil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 large onion, chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 green bell pepper, seeded and chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 stalks celery, sliced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 cloves garlic, minced or pressed[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 small smoked ham hocks[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, or to taste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ teaspoon cayenne pepper, or to taste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ teaspoon Tabasco Sauce[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 bay leaf[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon fresh parsley, minced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ teaspoon dried thyme[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ teaspoon dried basil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon all-purpose flour (optional)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ teaspoon salt, if needed, or to taste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 cups hot cooked rice[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1. Rinse beans and soak overnight in enough cold water to cover[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]completely; drain before using.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2. Heat oil in a Dutch oven or deep pot over medium-high heat.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3. Add onion, bell pepper, & celery; sauté until tender, about 5 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4. Add garlic and sauté for one additional minute.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]5. Add drained beans, ham hocks, black pepper, cayenne pepper,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tabasco Sauce, bay leaf, parsley, thyme, and basil.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]6. Add about 6 to 7 cups of cold water, enough to cover all the[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ingredients by one inch.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]7. Cover, bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer for about 2½ to 3 hours,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]stirring occasionally, until beans are very tender; uncover for last hour[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]to thicken sauce if desired.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]8. If sauce needs additional thickening, combine flour in a cup with 2 or 3[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]tablespoons of the sauce, mix until smooth, and add to pot during the[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]final 30 minutes of cooking, mixing well.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9. Remove ham hocks from beans; cut off and chop any meat,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]discarding fat, gristle, and bone; return meat to pot.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]10. Taste sauce and add salt if needed.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]11. Stir in lemon juice just before serving.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]12. Serve over hot rice with additional Tabasco Sauce, chopped raw[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]onions, chopped parsley, and lemon wedges, if desired.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Spiced Black-Eyed Peas[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]with Yogurt & Ginger[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]1½ cups dried black-eyed peas[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons olive oil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 yellow onions, minced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 tablespoons minced, peeled fresh ginger[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6 cloves garlic, minced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 teaspoon ground coriander[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]¾ teaspoon ground cumin[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]¼ teaspoon ground cardamom[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tomatoes, chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ cup plain yogurt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]salt to taste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Pick over and discard any damaged peas or stones. Rinse the peas. Place[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]in a bowl, add plenty of water to cover and soak for about 3 hours.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Drain the peas and place in a saucepan with water to cover by 2 inches.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bring to a boil, reduce the heat to low and simmer, uncovered, until almost[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]tender, about 35 minutes. Drain the peas, reserving the liquid. Set aside.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]In a large frying pan over low heat, warm the olive oil. Add the onions and[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]saute, stirring, until soft, about 10 minutes. Add the ginger, garlic,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]coriander, cumin and cardamom and saute, stirring, for 2 minutes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Add the tomatoes, cover and cook for 2 minutes longer.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Uncover and increase the heat to medium. Add 1 tablespoon of the yogurt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]and continue to stir until it is fully incorporated into the sauce. Continue in[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]the same manner with the remaining yogurt, 1 tablespoon at a time.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Add the peas, ½ cup of the reserved liquid, salt to taste, and the cayenne;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]cover and simmer over medium heat for 15 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Uncover and continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until the liquid is very[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]thick, 3 to 5 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Transfer to a platter, garnish with the cilantro and serve over Basmati rice.[/FONT]

    This is a great soup, full of flavor. Add a scoop of cooked rice when you serve it.

*[FONT=&quot]BLACK BEAN SOUP WITH CHIPOTLE CHILES[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]1 pound dried black beans (2 cups), rinsed and picked over[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 ounces ham steak, trimmed of rind[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 bay leaves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5 cups water[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]c [/FONT][FONT=&quot]teaspoon baking soda[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 tablespoons olive oil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 large onions, chopped fine (about 3 cups)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 large carrot, chopped fine (about ½ cup)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 ribs celery, chopped fine (about 1 cup)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1½ teaspoons salt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6 medium cloves garlic, minced or pressed (about 1½ tablespoon)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1½ tablespoons ground cumin[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon minced canned chipotle chiles in adobo sauce[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 teaspoons adobo sauce (from the can of chiles)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6 cups low-sodium chicken broth[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons lime juice (1 to 2 limes)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Garnishes: lime wedges, minced cilantro, diced red onion, diced avocado, sour cream[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Place beans, ham, bay leaves, water, and baking soda in large saucepan with tight-fitting lid.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bring to boil over medium-high heat, removing scum as it rises to surface.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer until beans are tender, 1¼ to 1½ hours (if necessary,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]add another 1 cup water and continue to simmer until beans are tender); do not drain beans.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Remove and discard bay leaves.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Remove ham steak, cut into ¼-inch cubes, and set aside.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Heat oil in 8-quart Dutch oven over medium-high heat until shimmering but not smoking; add[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]onions, carrot, and celery, and cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are soft and lightly[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]browned, 12 to 15 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Reduce heat to medium-low and add garlic and cumin; cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]about 3 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Stir in salt, beans, bean cooking liquid, chipotle chiles, adobo sauce, and chicken broth.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Increase heat to medium-high and bring to boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]uncovered, stirring occasionally, to blend flavors, about 30 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ladle 1½ cups beans and 2 cups liquid into blender, process until smooth, return to pot. Bring[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]to boil. Continue cooking uncovered if soup seems too thin.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Remove from heat, stir in lime juice and reserved ham; ladle soup into bowls and serve[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]immediately, passing garnishes separately.[/FONT]

  Makes about 9 cups, serving 6.

*[FONT=&quot]Cuban Black Bean Stew[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon olive oil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ pound chorizo sausage, quartered lengthwise and sliced ½ inch thick (see head note)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 large onion, minced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 large red pepper, stemmed, seeded, and chopped fine[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]salt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8 medium garlic cloves, minced or pressed through a garlic press, divided[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 teaspoons dried oregano[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1½ teaspoons ground cumin[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 cups low-sodium chicken broth[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup water[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 pound black beans, sorted, soaked overnight, and drained[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 bay leaves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons lime juice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ground black pepper[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tabasco sauce[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1. Adjust oven rack to the lower-middle position and heat the oven to 300 degrees.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2. Heat the oil in a large Dutch oven over medium heat until shimmering. Add the chorizo and[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]cook, stirring frequently, until well browned, about 6 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]using a slotted spoon and set aside in the refrigerator.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3. Return the Dutch oven with the drippings to medium heat until shimmering. Add the onion,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]red pepper, and ¾ teaspoon salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until softened and lightly[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]browned, 10 to 12 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4. Add half of the minced garlic, the oregano, and cumin; cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Add the broth, water, beans, and bay leaves; bring to a simmer, skimming any foam from[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]the surface. Cover, transfer to the oven, and cook until the beans are tender but not[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]splitting, 1½ to 2 hours.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]5. Remove and discard bay leaves. Transfer 2 cups of the beans to a mixing bowl and mash[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]with a potato masher, fork, or hand blender. Stir the mashed beans back into the stew.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]6. Add the remaining garlic, the lime juice, cilantro, and the reserved chorizo. Season with salt, pepper, and Tabasco,
and serve immediately.[/FONT]


----------



## vyapti (Aug 3, 2009)

Yumm Sauce!  This stuff is amazing on beans and rice (and lots of other things).  And it's pretty healthy, too.  This is the signature sauce of a place in Eugene that specializes in beans & rice bowls.  Here's my version:

Yummy Sauce:

Also, this cilantro pesto, with beans & rice is a staple for my family:

Beans & Rice with Cilantro Pesto:





Scotch, those black eyed peas sound good too.  I'll be trying them out for sure.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Aug 7, 2009)

I think I'll try some of those recipes.  I just had zatarain's black beans and rice.  I'd love to be able to duplicate that with a slightly fresher taste.


----------



## Geri_berry (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr_Dove said:


> My family likes to eat beans and rice.  We switch up the colors of the beans a bit.  Mostly black, red and pinto.  The end result almost always tastes about the same though.
> 
> How to I go about sprucing up the tastes and flavor of recipes based primarily on beans and rice?  I need more recipes!
> 
> I usually add salt, pepper, garlic and onion to the beans.  About 75% of the time I'll add either chicken or pork pieces.  We still want beans and rice but we want more flavors.


For a quick change to your regular bean recipes I'd try using different ethnic spices and herbs you won't get bored with the beans and rice that way. 
For example I love Mexican flavors so I use Mexican oregano, cumin, chile powder, garlic and cilantro.  Try this if you like these tastes. Or if you like Italian try using basil, oregano, garlic, bay leaf.......Give it a try and see what happens. Also there is a brand of rice in health food stores and in some grocery stores called Lundburg or Lunburg. Check out the package ingredients. They offer great variety of rice like wild and brown and different varieties that you don't always see in most markets. Good luck, now I must try something new too this weekend. You have my mind spinning!  Happy Summer what is left of it. 
Geri_berry


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2009)

beans and rice together make a complete protein and are very healthy. One can live on them. I love them also. In your post you don't say whether you are vegetarian or not, or living on a tight budget. Silly to send out recipe ideas which don't help your food intake needs.

Red chili versus green chili will give you different flavors. beef versus pork or types of beans.

I like a green chicken chili with white black eye and garbanzo beans. My red chili with beef or mixed red meats has pinto & black beans and black eye peas. Red beans and rice I'm sure you know a recipe for, and Indian curried chick peas is wonderful.

So let us know how we can best help with recipe ideas. You have a few great ones here already.


----------



## Guywhocooks (Aug 8, 2009)

I would definitely invest in Rick Bayless's Mexican Kitchen for some advice on changing it up... its as simple as changing the sauce.


----------



## vyapti (Aug 8, 2009)

Robo410 said:


> beans and rice together make a complete protein and are very healthy.


The whole complete protein thing is based upon early research and is untrue.  It is true that vegetarian proteins do not contain all essential amino acids.  It is also true that vegetarian sources must be combined to attain all amino acids.  But it does not have to be at the same deal, same day, etc.  The truth is that it simply takes a varied diet to achieve the necessary protein.  Its really not that hard.

Also, beans are very very healthy and very very tasty. =)


----------



## navywife (Aug 8, 2009)

You could also try "366 Delicious Ways to Cook Rice, Beans & Grains" by Andrea Chesman.
I'm reading her book "The New Vegetarian Grill". So far, SOOOOO good!

It's hard to get beans into my kids, and I'm always looking for new ideas....


LOL, Scotch!!!


----------

